# Monitor displaying "No signal detected" even though computer is on



## Cool Comps (Aug 6, 2011)

*Weird Problem*

Guys i know this isnt the place to post this but plz bear with me.

My computer switches on but the monitor doesnt recieve any signal and it displays a message " No signal recieved " which i used to get when i switched off the comp.

ok now i disconnected the monitor and checked if it was working on my old shitty pc

it worked. I connected it back to my comp. It worked!
But for the past 2-3 days this has been happening. The monitor remains black and after some tries it boots. Today though i had to w8 for veryy long!

BTW so i went for startup repAIR ON WINDOWS. It displayed " Windws cant repair this comp automatically"
However the comp booted. Lets see if this re occurs.

UPDATE::the problem did re occur. Sometimes the monitor doesnt detect signal. Other times the monitor shows the boot up screen and evrything is normal.
BTW can it also happen because of software? because AFAIK it has started to happen after i updated to catalyst 11.7 via my control centre.
Should i uninstall and go back to 11.5?

Suggestion plz ASAP!!

Any sugesstions?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

erm...check the GPU?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> Guys i know this isnt the place to post this but plz bear with me.
> 
> My computer switches on but the monitor doesnt recieve any signal and it displays a message " No signal recieved " which i used to get when i switched off the comp.
> 
> Any sugesstions?



i dunno why, but people around me are having the similar problem. I also want to know the solution to this!


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

^^ Try unplugin monitor. Then plug in again


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> Guys i know this isnt the place to post this but plz bear with me.
> 
> My computer switches on but the monitor doesnt recieve any signal and it displays a message " No signal recieved " which i used to get when i switched off the comp.
> 
> Any sugesstions?



Try to reset your bios once


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

@tenida: I couldnt even reach the intel screen. haha


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

^^Might be a GPU issue...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

Arey you have to reset(bios) jumper in the motherboard.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

yh but as i said it worked for now so lets see if the problem will re occur
if it does then i will try advanced trouble shooting.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*



topgear said:


> ^^ Make a thread in *Broadband and Communication* section
> 
> @ *Cool Comps* - it would be better if you and others who are facing such issue make a thread on *Hardware Q&A* section so that others can see and suggest you some more solutions - Hint : sometimes moisturizer cause such issue in rainy season if there's AC inside of the room - so it's best to put some packet of silica gel inside of the cabby
> 
> BTW, MD guys told they will bring some Arctic cpu thermal paste - if anyone is going there don't forget to ask them if they have some other cpu thermal paste other tha CM Thermal Fusion



It does? Where to get silica gel and what is it  
btw the problem did re occur. Sometimes the monitor doesnt detect signal. Other times the monitor shows the boot up screen and evrything is normal.
BTW can it also happen because of software? because AFAIK it has started to happen after i updated to catalyst 11.7 via my control centre.
Should i uninstall and go back to 11.5?


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*



topgear said:


> ^^ Make a thread in *Broadband and Communication* section
> 
> @ *Cool Comps* - it would be better if you and others who are facing such issue make a thread on *Hardware Q&A* section so that others can see and suggest you some more solutions - Hint : sometimes moisturizer cause such issue in rainy season if there's AC inside of the room - so it's best to put some packet of silica gel inside of the cabby




But I face similar problem a couple of times, despite having a silica gel in place.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

^^ even you? Your monitor doesnt detect any signal on startup?

which version of catalyst are you on?
It started happening to me after i updated to 11.7 from 11.5

You think i should uninstall and then reinstall 11.5?

I am just scared ill ruin the situation even more.
The warranty will be voided.


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

It happens rarely to me, 1-2 times so far. Haven't really though much about it.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

which drivers are you on?
and where didya put the silica gel and how many packs and didya put in with it packed in the white paper?

And my comp is just 3 months old. It shudnt be happening


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

11.8 preview, but the problem was on earlier drivers, don't remember the version.

Silica gel one packet, quite a bigger one.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

oh.
but i nevr had the problem on catalyst 11.5
shud i uninstall 11.7 and install 11.5?
and didya just leave the silica in there?
and did it help?
 thn i mite do this


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

I have already stated, despite having the Silica gel, I face the problem a couple of times.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 7, 2011)

On those occasions when you don't get a display, does it display the POST screen? If it doesn't even show the POST screen, then it's not a driver problem.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

but what catalyst version dya have?


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

Kindly look before posting, I have said: *11.8 preview.*


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 7, 2011)

is this the video error week or what? im getting the same error.

i think both our motherboards' display have died (mine has been having video problems for over 3 months)

i dont know about you, but its time for a new mobo for me.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> is this the video error week or what? im getting the same error.


I've been thinking the same thing although I didn't put it into writing before.

One factor that could be the common cause of at least some of the problems posted here is moisture. This is the rainy season in many parts of India and the air is saturated with water vapour. Many computer parts accumulate dust over months and years of use. The dust absorbs moisture which provides leakage paths for the sensitive electronics. Sometimes the problem is temporary and goes away when everything dries out again. Sometimes it causes permanent damage.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 7, 2011)

It is not a software issue it is a hardware issue,it looks like that problem with your motherboard.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2011)

Usually I Love Rainy reason, for the obvious reason, that it Rains!
But, at the same time, I hate moist season, since it always gives me trouble. My mobo had gone kaput two times before. And both of the time, it was in rainy season. 

Anyway, @OP: Back up your data, since that problem being a mobo issue, has the maximum chance. You may have to buy a new one.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*

sorry!! ^^


BTW shud i uninstall 11.7 and revert to 11.5


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

^^ if you can see the the POST screen/initial bios or UEFI screen and Xp/Win7 loading thing then it's driver issue for sure and if you were fine with 11.5 then revert back to old the version - the thumb rule of updating driver is if you are not facing any issues with the games and other apps don't update to newly released driver - new drivers are not stable always 

BTW, while removing driver use Driver Sweeper - get it from here 
Phyxion.net - Driver Sweeper


----------



## pimpom (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> @tenida: I couldnt even reach the intel screen. haha


I said this before, but you didn't reply. Maybe you missed my post, so I'll say it again. If you cannot see even the first display after power-on, either the POST screen or the Intel logo, then it is not a driver issue. The software Catalyst driver is not yet involved at that stage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)*



Cool Comps said:


> It does? Where to get silica gel and what is it



Silica Gel is used to prevent from Moisture....

as per ur problem...
it might be GPU problem.
how old is the GPU?

Install CC 11.6 instead of 11.5.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 8, 2011)

I just bought all my comp parts 3 months ago!!!!!!!!!
and as for motherboard i dont think that i have to buy a new one. Its only 3 mnths old. if anythings wrong:: RMA!!!

but recently this problem aint occuring. My comp is switching on!
and earlier it was switching on somtimes and other times it wasnt.
So i guess the problem  might be solved. Lets w8 and watch! haha


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> So i guess the problem  might be solved. Lets w8 and watch! haha



Ya..keep the PC under observation


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

Disconnect GPU, run your PC connecting monitor to default (integrated) graphics rendering system of your mobo (assuming that your mobo have integrated graphics. If monitor works without any problem, then its your gpu which is causing problem. Otherwise its your monitor. 

In first case, attach gpu in pcie slot carefully, and test it. In case of failure, go to hardware engineer or to the shop from which you bought your gpu.

In second case, change monitor's dvi/vga cable or any dvi to vga converter you are using. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 8, 2011)

Its working fine since some time^^ lets hope for the best


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> I just bought all my comp parts 3 months ago!!!!!!!!!
> and as for motherboard i dont think that i have to buy a new one. Its only 3 mnths old. if anythings wrong:: RMA!!!
> 
> but recently this problem aint occuring. My comp is switching on!
> ...



I am happy that you "think" positively, but the sad thing about computers, is that if you observe anything fishy, maximum chance is that sooner or later it IS going to get damaged.
It's usually like, peace before the storm.

I am not being pessimist here, and even I wish problem don't repeat again, I am just saying, don't put your hopes too high..


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 8, 2011)

haha yh ^^ but then again if sumthin does happen i have a nice couple of YEARS left on warranty!


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

Good to know your problem is solved. Keep a watch on your PC for some time.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 19, 2011)

yh dude it DID re occur. It re occurs after every time i leave my comp on in the night to download stuff.

But that shouldnt happen. Its not my gpu since i tried with integrated gfx. I dont think its my monitor. So i think the only option left is the Mobo. Gotta claim warranty i guess.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ yup, send it for RMA.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 22, 2011)

it was my RAM being loose


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha Ha. It's always better to learn from one's own experience. You are growing up buddy.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> it was my RAM being loose



Next time don't make the same mistake while fitting RAM(s) in their respective slots.


----------



## Cool Comps (Aug 25, 2011)

no dude. my rig had been working for 3 mnths wo problem. so i don kno how ram was loose.


----------



## Skud (Aug 25, 2011)

Why bother? You only learn where to look next time.


----------

